# Trying to improve.



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Heeeello.
This isn't the really most active forum, but I'll post anyways--I figure it can't hurt.

When it comes to art, one of my weaknesses has always been (to put it bluntly) actually _creating_ it.
I can draw something I'm looking at with no problems, but I've never been able to make something that was my own.
Occasionally I like realism--it has its place, for sure. But it's also mind-numbingly boring, and something a printer can do ten times better in just a few seconds.

Over the past few months I've been trying as best I can to remedy the disconnect that I have between seeing an image in my mind and being able to put it on paper (or screen, as it were).
I have a few cartoon characters I do comics with. The 'protagonist' is Lucio (though he's often more of an antagonist), a crazy Kingfisher from Chile who torments other characters, like Pancho the silver fox or Bastien Buitre, with his insane antics.

I'll post a few of them in the comments, some earlier ones and some of the newer ones to show progress.
Don't expect much from the humor, mind you. My art skills are (hopefully) improving, but my humor is still pretty lax.
I'll also be sure to rescale the images to a smaller size as to keep the page from getting laggy.

If you have any input or advice on ways I can improve, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Originally drawn on 11/23/17.
Lucio's New Job--the second one I ever did of him this time ditching his usual outfit for a weird looking firefighter getup.
I remember enjoying the irony of having Lucio burn down a fire station, and this is the result.

"Quesas despadido!" in the last box translates into "You're fired!"

Ignoring the fact that those gas cans are much much much to far away from the lighter to be affected, and that they wouldn't make that big of an explosion even if they were close enough, the poses here look really stiff.

In the second box you can see that I just completely gave up on drawing his other arm and said "Screw it! I'll just put it behind him."

Some other things that stand out to me are the awkwardness of the firetruck, and the lazily typed Viña del Mar on its side. I prefer writing by hand now--looks better.


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Another of the earlier drawings, this one is from 11/25/17.
I remember not wanting to actually draw a whole deal here, so I just whipped this up real quick like.

I do feel fairly happy with how dynamic Lucio's pose looks--I just got lucky there for sure. I still struggle with creating poses that don't look super stiff.

That being said, there are still a myriad of problems here.
Namely his head. His head is tiny...

Also Pancho is looking a little funky here too.

I (somewhat) recently redid this one with a different bird, and it's actually a bullfighter fighting a bull. I can post a picture of that one later, if you'd like to see it.


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's a more recent one.

I ditched the same-color outline thing and added some shading in too.
Which do you think looks better, the solid black outlines or the colored ones?

The poses are still looking quite stiff, but I feel like there's an improvement.

I won't translate what's in Lucio's thought bubble there, let it suffice to say it isn't anything good.


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Finally, here's one from today (4/17/18).
I've done many more than this, but I didn't want to bombard the chat with pictures so I just picked out a few.

In the first frame you can see Lucio covering Pancho's eyes and saying "Guess who".
A parody of something often seen in old cartoons.

In the second frame though, instead of doing the usual guessing someone else's name like in the old cartoons, Pancho says "I know you're Lucio".

Frustrated at Pancho guessing correctly, Lucio glares at the 'camera' and proceeds to snap Pancho's neck and walk away.

A little dark, I know, but I enjoy dark humor.
Pancho has died many times over, but somehow he keeps coming back.

There's nothing that really pops out at me as being absurdly wrong in this one, but it still doesn't look 100% right to me.


----------

